# ANIMAL KINGDOM- Compilation of my friends!



## Care4all

Deer
















Dolphin






Ducks












Canadian Geese







Birds

northern flicker(woodpecker)





American Bald Eagle














American Gold Finch










Cedar Waxwing



















Pileated Woodpecker
















Wild Turkey


----------



## Care4all

Snow Shoe Hare, Wabbits  
















Butterfly










moth





SKUNK!!  











Chipmunk


----------



## Care4all

Squirrel





















SNAKE!!!


----------



## Care4all

Beaver dam, but he was hiding!    camera shy!


----------



## OldLady

Did you take all of these?  Nice pics


----------



## Care4all

OldLady said:


> Did you take all of these?  Nice pics


Yes!  All within steps of my home!  Except the pics of the ocean, just a couple of miles!


----------



## Care4all

Hummingbird stuck in our screened tent


----------



## Compost

Lovely pictures!


----------



## OldLady

Love cedar waxwings.  I never see them here.


----------



## Compost

Care4all said:


> Hummingbird stuck in our screened tent


Goofy bird.  Last summer a hummingbird got stuck in the drywall in my garage.


----------



## Care4all

OldLady said:


> Love cedar waxwings.  I never see them here.


They are here only twice a year.... spring when all the apple trees are in bloom they are flying north...

And September when they are flying South for the winter, they stop and feed off of a large wild elderberry bush.

Have never seen them before, but only this home!


----------



## Care4all

other birds










other critters nearby


----------



## Care4all

Seal


----------



## Compost

Care4all said:


> other birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other critters nearby


 Is that a guard Llama?


----------



## Care4all

Compost said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> other birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other critters nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guard Llama?
Click to expand...

Yes, I believe it is!


----------



## Compost

Care4all said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> other birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other critters nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guard Llama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I believe it is!
Click to expand...

Cool.  Any dogs helping with guard duty?


----------



## Care4all

porcupine  not enough light for a good pick...  they eat the wild apples from trees on the propety


----------



## Care4all

Compost said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> other birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other critters nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guard Llama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I believe it is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Any dogs helping with guard duty?
Click to expand...


those are neighbor's animals!  they have dogs.

We do not have dogs, only a cat who thinks she is a guard dog!


----------



## Compost

Care4all said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> other birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other critters nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guard Llama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I believe it is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Any dogs helping with guard duty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those are neighbor's animals!  they have dogs.
> 
> We do not have dogs, only a cat who thinks she is a guard dog!
Click to expand...

ha!  Just wondered.  I've only got ducks now and my dogs look out for them but they are house dogs .. I hear Llamas are pretty good at deterring predators.  I'm thinking of expanding my critters you see...  I hadn't considered guard cats... LOL


----------



## Care4all

Compost said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> other birds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other critters nearby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a guard Llama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I believe it is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Any dogs helping with guard duty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> those are neighbor's animals!  they have dogs.
> 
> We do not have dogs, only a cat who thinks she is a guard dog!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha!  Just wondered.  I've only got ducks now and my dogs look out for them but they are house dogs .. I hear Llamas are pretty good at deterring predators.  I'm thinking of expanding my critters you see...  I hadn't considered guard cats... LOL
Click to expand...

She growls and every thing!  We believe she is a reincarnated dog from a previous life.

One of our neighbor's dogs was running down the Way towards my husband and she (our kitty) went airborne, w/all 4 legs, screaming at the top of her lungs, lunging at the big ass dog...a Lab, ready to duke it out with him...and he ran as fast as he could, shaking in fear, to get away from her!  She's the best!!!   

the hubby describes it as, She went Ninja!


----------



## ChrisL

Your pictures are great!  Such a variety of birds too.  As you know, I live in MA, and I don't think I've ever seen one of those little red birds in your picture.


----------



## ChrisL

My neighbors have a little bird sanctuary set up with a bird bath and a feeder and all kinds of flowers and plants.  I can sit outside on my patio and watch all the birdie birds.


----------



## yiostheoy

Buck deer, Canada geese, tom Turkeys, and rabbits make my mouth water.

I can take these with either archery or gun.


----------



## yiostheoy

What is the apex predator up there in Maine?

The black bear?

The coyote?

The mountain lion?

I am guessing the black bear.


----------



## Care4all

yiostheoy said:


> What is the apex predator up there in Maine?
> 
> The black bear?
> 
> The coyote?
> 
> The mountain lion?
> 
> I am guessing the black bear.


Well, I am thinking Coyote....near where I am....supposedly there are NO Mountain lions in Maine....(no poisonous snakes either in the whole State)  we do have a Black bear that has visited our property, once a year for the past 6 years...a beautiful bear/creature...she/he was trying to get black sun flower bird seed out of a small shed we have, just steps from the back deck and kitchen window....I wish I had my camera to take a pic....  I always have my camera ready, but missed the bear pic because the hubby and I were just temporarily frozen when looking at him/her through the window...then we knew we needed to shoo her/him away so we ran out the back door and yelled really loud at him/her? and she turned around and smiled at us, with this look of "oops, I got caught" and then ran away....  it had the most beautiful, endearing face...I'm not kidding...what a gorgeous animal....but I think the back bears around here have so much vegetation food to eat most of the summer and fall that is readily available to them, plus fish in the brook right across the meadow in front that they may not go after the wildlife or my kitty?  (I hope, I hope, I hope!   )

One of my neighbors down the dirt road has seen the coyotes hanging out on his property, (he has 100 acres) and he tried to scare them away several times...because he has a toddler daughter and the two coyotes did not even budge when he tried to shoo them and even came closer to them, so he did not like that one bit and then next time they came to his home he shot and killed them....

The State has wolves also, and in the northern woods lots of other mean animals such as badgers/ wolverine I believe...?  We do have a weasel near by that I spotted this past winter...it was all white, to match the snow...like the rabbits become white in the winter, but then molt and turn to brown in the summer months....

My husband and I have now lived here in Maine for 9 years, we lived the city and big city life for near all of our marriage and lives prior to moving here, and never in a million years when we were younger thought that we would like living this rural country woods lifestyle...and even though there are no good paying jobs here, we wouldn't trade this wonderful, beautiful, peaceful, uncrowded lifestyle for anything!!!

We have several wild apple trees that the deer feed off of during the fall and we collect wild apples from the apple trees on the beach we go to, so to continue feeding them after our apples on our property are all eaten....my neighbor thanks us for fattening the deer up for him....  ....hahahaha!  I told him he better not be killing my deer!!!  He just smiled.....


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Deer


The Eagles are really cool.  We have a couple families of them here in our area.


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the apex predator up there in Maine?
> 
> The black bear?
> 
> The coyote?
> 
> The mountain lion?
> 
> I am guessing the black bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am thinking Coyote....near where I am....supposedly there are NO Mountain lions in Maine....(no poisonous snakes either in the whole State)  we do have a Black bear that has visited our property, once a year for the past 6 years...a beautiful bear/creature...she/he was trying to get black sun flower bird seed out of a small shed we have, just steps from the back deck and kitchen window....I wish I had my camera to take a pic....  I always have my camera ready, but missed the bear pic because the hubby and I were just temporarily frozen when looking at him/her through the window...then we knew we needed to shoo her/him away so we ran out the back door and yelled really loud at him/her? and she turned around and smiled at us, with this look of "oops, I got caught" and then ran away....  it had the most beautiful, endearing face...I'm not kidding...what a gorgeous animal....but I think the back bears around here have so much vegetation food to eat most of the summer and fall that is readily available to them, plus fish in the brook right across the meadow in front that they may not go after the wildlife or my kitty?  (I hope, I hope, I hope!   )
> 
> One of my neighbors down the dirt road has seen the coyotes hanging out on his property, (he has 100 acres) and he tried to scare them away several times...because he has a toddler daughter and the two coyotes did not even budge when he tried to shoo them and even came closer to them, so he did not like that one bit and then next time they came to his home he shot and killed them....
> 
> The State has wolves also, and in the northern woods lots of other mean animals such as badgers/ wolverine I believe...?  We do have a weasel near by that I spotted this past winter...it was all white, to match the snow...like the rabbits become white in the winter, but then molt and turn to brown in the summer months....
> 
> My husband and I have now lived here in Maine for 9 years, we lived the city and big city life for near all of our marriage and lives prior to moving here, and never in a million years when we were younger thought that we would like living this rural country woods lifestyle...and even though there are no good paying jobs here, we wouldn't trade this wonderful, beautiful, peaceful, uncrowded lifestyle for anything!!!
> 
> We have several wild apple trees that the deer feed off of during the fall and we collect wild apples from the apple trees on the beach we go to, so to continue feeding them after our apples on our property are all eaten....my neighbor thanks us for fattening the deer up for him....  ....hahahaha!  I told him he better not be killing my deer!!!  He just smiled.....
Click to expand...

If you want to see more bears, just put together a few hives of honey bees.


----------



## Care4all

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the apex predator up there in Maine?
> 
> The black bear?
> 
> The coyote?
> 
> The mountain lion?
> 
> I am guessing the black bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am thinking Coyote....near where I am....supposedly there are NO Mountain lions in Maine....(no poisonous snakes either in the whole State)  we do have a Black bear that has visited our property, once a year for the past 6 years...a beautiful bear/creature...she/he was trying to get black sun flower bird seed out of a small shed we have, just steps from the back deck and kitchen window....I wish I had my camera to take a pic....  I always have my camera ready, but missed the bear pic because the hubby and I were just temporarily frozen when looking at him/her through the window...then we knew we needed to shoo her/him away so we ran out the back door and yelled really loud at him/her? and she turned around and smiled at us, with this look of "oops, I got caught" and then ran away....  it had the most beautiful, endearing face...I'm not kidding...what a gorgeous animal....but I think the back bears around here have so much vegetation food to eat most of the summer and fall that is readily available to them, plus fish in the brook right across the meadow in front that they may not go after the wildlife or my kitty?  (I hope, I hope, I hope!   )
> 
> One of my neighbors down the dirt road has seen the coyotes hanging out on his property, (he has 100 acres) and he tried to scare them away several times...because he has a toddler daughter and the two coyotes did not even budge when he tried to shoo them and even came closer to them, so he did not like that one bit and then next time they came to his home he shot and killed them....
> 
> The State has wolves also, and in the northern woods lots of other mean animals such as badgers/ wolverine I believe...?  We do have a weasel near by that I spotted this past winter...it was all white, to match the snow...like the rabbits become white in the winter, but then molt and turn to brown in the summer months....
> 
> My husband and I have now lived here in Maine for 9 years, we lived the city and big city life for near all of our marriage and lives prior to moving here, and never in a million years when we were younger thought that we would like living this rural country woods lifestyle...and even though there are no good paying jobs here, we wouldn't trade this wonderful, beautiful, peaceful, uncrowded lifestyle for anything!!!
> 
> We have several wild apple trees that the deer feed off of during the fall and we collect wild apples from the apple trees on the beach we go to, so to continue feeding them after our apples on our property are all eaten....my neighbor thanks us for fattening the deer up for him....  ....hahahaha!  I told him he better not be killing my deer!!!  He just smiled.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to see more bears, just put together a few hives of honey bees.
Click to expand...

Our Black Bear did NOT come back this Spring... Of course I was prepared this year, with the camera next to the kitchen sink window at all times....first time he or she was a no show in the past 7 years....I hope he or she is okay and alive and did not get killed during Bear Hunting season!


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the apex predator up there in Maine?
> 
> The black bear?
> 
> The coyote?
> 
> The mountain lion?
> 
> I am guessing the black bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am thinking Coyote....near where I am....supposedly there are NO Mountain lions in Maine....(no poisonous snakes either in the whole State)  we do have a Black bear that has visited our property, once a year for the past 6 years...a beautiful bear/creature...she/he was trying to get black sun flower bird seed out of a small shed we have, just steps from the back deck and kitchen window....I wish I had my camera to take a pic....  I always have my camera ready, but missed the bear pic because the hubby and I were just temporarily frozen when looking at him/her through the window...then we knew we needed to shoo her/him away so we ran out the back door and yelled really loud at him/her? and she turned around and smiled at us, with this look of "oops, I got caught" and then ran away....  it had the most beautiful, endearing face...I'm not kidding...what a gorgeous animal....but I think the back bears around here have so much vegetation food to eat most of the summer and fall that is readily available to them, plus fish in the brook right across the meadow in front that they may not go after the wildlife or my kitty?  (I hope, I hope, I hope!   )
> 
> One of my neighbors down the dirt road has seen the coyotes hanging out on his property, (he has 100 acres) and he tried to scare them away several times...because he has a toddler daughter and the two coyotes did not even budge when he tried to shoo them and even came closer to them, so he did not like that one bit and then next time they came to his home he shot and killed them....
> 
> The State has wolves also, and in the northern woods lots of other mean animals such as badgers/ wolverine I believe...?  We do have a weasel near by that I spotted this past winter...it was all white, to match the snow...like the rabbits become white in the winter, but then molt and turn to brown in the summer months....
> 
> My husband and I have now lived here in Maine for 9 years, we lived the city and big city life for near all of our marriage and lives prior to moving here, and never in a million years when we were younger thought that we would like living this rural country woods lifestyle...and even though there are no good paying jobs here, we wouldn't trade this wonderful, beautiful, peaceful, uncrowded lifestyle for anything!!!
> 
> We have several wild apple trees that the deer feed off of during the fall and we collect wild apples from the apple trees on the beach we go to, so to continue feeding them after our apples on our property are all eaten....my neighbor thanks us for fattening the deer up for him....  ....hahahaha!  I told him he better not be killing my deer!!!  He just smiled.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to see more bears, just put together a few hives of honey bees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our Black Bear did NOT come back this Spring... Of course I was prepared this year, with the camera next to the kitchen sink window at all times....first time he or she was a no show in the past 7 years....I hope he or she is okay and alive and did not get killed during Bear Hunting season!
Click to expand...

Its possible, but likely that the bear is just on the other side of their territory.  I'm not sure how large a stake a bear makes.  I thnk I read once that black bears can range outward of 20 miles or more.


----------



## Darkwind

You managed to get My curiosity up.  So here we go.



> The home range of a female black bear is typically 2.5 to 10 square miles (6.4-25.9 square kilometers). Male black bears range over much larger areas and  home ranges are 10 to 59 square miles (26-152 square kilometers). Female black bears generally will not share their territory with other females, but the ranges of several males may overlap with hers.



Taken  from Black Bear Biology & Behavior - Western Wildlife Outreach


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> Your pictures are great!  Such a variety of birds too.  As you know, I live in MA, and I don't think I've ever seen one of those little red birds in your picture.


Pretty sure it's known as a purple finch.  I used to see quite a few when I was living inland.


----------

